# afilar el machete



## isor

Bonjour : Je rencontre une expression Argentine dont je ne suis pas sûre pour la traduction. Il s'agit de "afilar un poco el machete" : le contexte est que deux étudiants après avoir travaillé très dur pour obtenir leur diplôme ont réussi et ont terminé leur année épuisés. La phrase est la suivante : "D_espues de esto quedaran como para dormir tres dìas seguido ! Es un merecido premio a tanto esfuerzo ! a continuar con la vida màs calma_ "y* afilar un poco el machete*", _asi estamos en buen estado para comenzar una nueva etapa_". Je ne sais pas s'il faut traduire par "se remettre en forme", "se redonner du courage", "repartir du bon pied" ou une autre expression . J'ai regardé dans le diccionario Lunfardo "todotango", mais les infos sont pour moi un peu vagues... Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lpfr

Je pense que c'est se préparer à une nouvelle étape, comme si c'était une marche dans la jungle. Mais il est mieux d'attendre que nos amis argentins se réveillent pour en être surs.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je vous conseille de demander dans le forum Sólo español ce que les Argentins entendent exactement par là.

Comme préparation à un effort nouveau, à un nouveau "coup de collier" peut-être que "recharger les accus" vous conviendrait.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cacarulo

Afilar el machete no es una frase hecha ni una expresión usual.
La verdad es que no me queda 100% claro qué quiere decir. Podría compartir lo dicho por Uds., que quiere recuperar energías o ponerse en forma, para emprender esa nueva etapa.
Sin embargo, como se trata de un estudiante, no habría que olvidar que "machete" es el papelito donde un estudiante anota algunas respuestas para tener acceso a ellas durante un examen sin que el profesor se dé cuenta.


----------



## Arrius

machete" es el papelito donde un estudiante anota algunas respuestas para tener acceso a ellas durante un examen sin que el profesor se dé cuenta. *cacarulo*
Parece que se dice _chuleta_ por eso en España.


----------



## cacarulo

Arrius said:


> machete" es el papelito donde un estudiante anota algunas respuestas para tener acceso a ellas durante un examen sin que el profesor se dé cuenta. *cacarulo*
> Parece que se dice _chuleta_ por eso en España.


Es cierto, Arrius: en España le dicen chuleta.


----------



## isor

Merci à tous, je pense que l'expression "*recharger les accus*" est bonne comme expression imagée pour "aiguiser un peu la machette" : elle a bien été usée cette année et elle devra servir à nouveau l'an prochain. et dans ce cas ce n'est sûrement pas une "chuleta", ils savent trop ce qu'ils risquent à tricher aux examens !!


----------



## Marcelot

Me gusta la opción de Cintia&Martine.
Otra idea: "se refaire une santé".

Saludos.

Ah... Arrius, te corrijo la frase: Parece que se dice _chuleta_ por eso en España.
Me parece que en España le dicen/llaman _chuleta_ .


----------



## yserien

Se refaire une beauté.
Yo me inclino por la solución argentina "preparar, poner al día las chuletas para el examen de mañana.


----------



## Arrius

*Me parece que en España le dicen/llaman chuleta* Marcelot
Gracias por el consejo pero ¿a que se refiere *le : *a la chuleta - una cosa?


----------



## GURB

Hola Arrius
En su totalidad la frase de marcelot es: al "machete" argentino, en España *le* dicen (llaman) chuleta.
Este* le *es  pronombre personal de tercera persona singular; su función: complemento indirecto. Es el único posible en tercera persona tanto para el masculino como para el femenino.


----------



## isor

Avec toutes ces réflexions et ces interrogations, j'ai tenté de retrouver dans mes "archives" de courrier une lettre de l'an dernier où je me souvenais que ma cousine (d'Argentine) me parlait d'anti-sèches, voici l'extrait que j'ai pu lire  :
"_tardé mas en memorizar el significado de algunas palabras  así que cuando salia a hacer mandados  como tuve que salir a pie por rotura  de bicicleta, llevaba en el 
bolsillo el_ *"machete" ( aquí los chicos le llaman así al papelito donde se anotan lo que les pueden pedir en una prueba  y lo llevan en el bosillo, para sacarlo y verlo sin que el profesor lo descubra,) "
*Il s'agirait donc bien de "mettre à jour les anti-sèches", comme le propose yserien


----------



## Marcelot

Hola amigos.

Os explicaré por qué no estoy de acuerdo con "mettre à jour les anti-sèches" (retomo el mensaje de isor).
Justamente, porque si así fuese, en Argentina, se dirían los machetes.
Decir el "machete" equivaldría al machete de los machetes (no creo que estemos en una historia de Borges ).
Segundo argumento: Nunca se diría "afilar" un machete (en el sentido de "anti-sèche"), se afila la hoja (la "llame" en francés) de un machete.
El machete se utiliza para adentrarse en la selva, creo que podríamos asimilarlo a las armas que tenemos para luchar y, evidentemente, la selva representaría a la vida en general (la "jungle").

Saludos .


----------



## papagayo

cacarulo said:


> Afilar el machete no es una frase hecha ni una expresión usual.
> La verdad es que no me queda 100% claro qué quiere decir. Podría compartir lo dicho por Uds., que quiere recuperar energías o ponerse en forma, para emprender esa nueva etapa.
> Sin embargo, como se trata de un estudiante, no habría que olvidar que "machete" es el papelito donde un estudiante anota algunas respuestas para tener acceso a ellas durante un examen sin que el profesor se dé cuenta.



Es decir, chuletas?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bonjour, *isor*.

*Afilar el machete* (un peu ou beaucoup, c'est indifférent), a une signification littérale bien spécifique: *aiguiser la machette*.

Ensuite, il y a une première signification figurée : *se préparer pour affronter quelque chose.*

Finalement, il y a un deuxième sens figuré : *mouiller le pinceau…* 

Étant donné le contexte de ta phrase, *isor*, je pense que l’auteur a plutôt voulu donner ce dernier sens coquin.


----------



## isor

Bonjour Vìctor Pérez, 
J'ai pensé à un moment au sens figuré de "Afilar el machete", mais je ne crois pas que ma cousine ait voulu lui donner ce sens ... donc, devant  tant d'hypothèses, je lui ai écrit un petit mot pour lui demander de "trancher" entre les trois avis, c'est à dire de me préciser sa pensée. Il se peut que la réponse arrive vite, ou dans 3 semaines (coupures d'électricité, panne d'ordinateur, trop de travail...), donc à suivre ...


----------



## Marcelot

Pregunta: Víctor, perdona, pero ¿por qué "afilar el machete" tiene que ver con "mouiller le piceau" ?

Realmente no veo por qué y mira que soy malpensado .


----------



## grandluc

Surtout que "tremper son pinceau" signifie "mojar" con un sentido sexual!


----------



## isor

Réponse de l'auteur : 
c'est   "bien afuter sa machette pour se tailler un chemin dans la jungle de la vie",  , on se repose un peu pendant les vacances, mais on ne se laisse pas aller ... Merci à tous


----------



## lpfr

Merci, Isor d'avoir donné l'explication finale.


----------

